# Some of my pastel paintings



## Mr Wilmington

Hi I've just got into pastel painting and have watched quite a lot of clips on you tube, I was thinking of getting a tutor to help me, I wonder if I get to much pastel on my paper and I'm looking to get the 3D look but not achieving it, I'm unsure about what colours to use when layering can't seem to get my skies right, all advice gratefully received.
I'm recall enjoying it which is the main thing but want to improve
Thanks


----------



## Mr Wilmington

*Some more*

Here's another one


----------



## Mr Wilmington

*Another*

And another one


----------



## Mr Wilmington

Apologies that one is upside down


----------



## pastelartprints

Mr Wilmington said:


> Hi I've just got into pastel painting and have watched quite a lot of clips on you tube, I was thinking of getting a tutor to help me, I wonder if I get to much pastel on my paper and I'm looking to get the 3D look but not achieving it, I'm unsure about what colours to use when layering can't seem to get my skies right, all advice gratefully received.
> I'm recall enjoying it which is the main thing but want to improve
> Thanks


Hi, I have seen your landscape canvas wall art with pastel colors that is not bad but can be more better and attractive. By using proper technique of blending, scrumbling, and hatching, you can hightlight the thickness and spacing of the lines with proper dark or light area. If you want tutorials, here is a reference for you of *pastel art tutorials* by Australian award-winning artists.
Thanks.


----------

